# Pet services, Christchurch, Dorset



## Christchurchpets (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey PetForums!

At Christchurch Pet Services, we specialize in the care of Dogs, Cats and Rodents, though we like to keep an open mind to all animals! Our services include petsitting and walking, more information about these can be found on our website!

If you're from Christchurch and in need of pet services, don't hesitate to visit! 
Christchurch Pet Services - Home


----------

